# Briarpatch s01e02 2/13



## cwoody222

The second episode of new series Briarpatch on USA is not recording for me at its regular time.

Tivo guide just shows “USA Network Programming” at 10pm.

Luckily it’s rerun at 1am and being recorded then, assuming the guide is right about that.


----------



## sinanju

cwoody222 said:


> The second episode of new series Briarpatch on USA is not recording for me at its regular time.
> 
> Tivo guide just shows "USA Network Programming" at 10pm.
> 
> Luckily it's rerun at 1am and being recorded then, assuming the guide is right about that.


My box is showing a recording of episode 2 scheduled for 22:01.


----------



## JoeKustra

cwoody222 said:


> The second episode of new series Briarpatch on USA is not recording for me at its regular time.
> Tivo guide just shows "USA Network Programming" at 10pm.
> Luckily it's rerun at 1am and being recorded then, assuming the guide is right about that.


Same here. Check zap2it.com to see the Gracenote data.


----------



## series5orpremier

I just made a manual connection just in time. It appears fixed.


----------



## astrohip

Mine didn't get fixed (didn't notice in time) but TiVo picked up the later showing. Guide said the same nonsense as cwoody222.


----------



## cwoody222

Looks like USA shifted The Sinner to 10pm ET Thursday and Briarpatch to 11pm ET Mondays (after WWE).

I don’t blame TiVo on this completely, seems USA is late to update and even their own website has confusing listings.


----------



## series5orpremier

cwoody222 said:


> Looks like USA shifted The Sinner to 10pm ET Thursday and Briarpatch to 11pm ET Mondays (after WWE).
> 
> I don't blame TiVo on this completely, seems USA is late to update and even their own website has confusing listings.


Wrong. That's one of the two weekly Briarpatch reruns.
The Sinner has a two minute and one minute promo at 10pm ET each of the next two Thursdays, but Briarpatch begins immediately afterwards at 10:02pm ET 2/20 and 10:01pm ET 2/27, respectively.


----------

